# Is she or isn't she?



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

I hand bred Mel and had a due date April 28th. Obviously that came and went. She is huge though. Every now and then I imagine that her udder is growing, then I tell myself I'm crazy. Lol
My last doe is due the end of this month and the buck wasn't with them after she was bred. So I can assume that if Mel is bred, she would be due the end of this month the latest. 
This would be her 4th freshening. She never had any problems kidding or nursing her kids. She always udders up early. Tricky girl. Maybe I should just pull blood....or wait a couple more weeks?

What do you think??


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

CHUBBY! What would you do differently if you knew for sure? Are the blood tests expensive-I've never had one done.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

I wouldn't do anything differently. Not expensive. $6 maybe. I can just out my mind at ease. Lol


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

If it was me I'd just wait, I say she's pregnant. She has quite the baby belly if she isn't!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

She looks pretty pregnant


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Have you felt her udder? Does it feel firm like it is filling? Because she does "look" pregnant....


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Is she usually this chubby? Lol.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

She has looked this way for months ugh. But no, she's not usually this chubby. And I by no means over feed.

The udder is weird, from behind it appears to be filling, but from the front it's even with her belly.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

If she's due the end of the month, I'd just wait. Especially if you're not planning on breeding her until this fall either way.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Here's about a month ago.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Maybe I'll just pull blood and send it in. She'll be on a diet of it comes back open lol


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Maybe she has a bunch of kids in there and is more focused on nurturing them than preparing milk? I've never heard of that happening though, just a thought.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

I guess we'll find out. She had a single her first year, twins the next and triplets last year. Always all does too. Maybe she's hiding quad bucks to mess with me lol


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Hey, it'd go perfectly into the pattern! And now that we're all saying quads, she's going to give us a teeny little single kid :lol:


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

She must have kidded today now that we all talked about it?!? Secret is out Mel!


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Nope, no kids. She was doing that sitting like a dog thing yesterday though.


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

Oh! Yep, She is definitely pregnant. That is a sure sign, lol


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

This is my doe I need and she was due March/ April. Well by late April nothing and couldn't be much more than a week to go so pulled bloods and the chubba is empty! We have since had her on a diet and this is her now about 10kgs lighter :/ I'm about to pull bloods to see if she is pregnant now, bred 23 days ago... I thought for sure she was pregnant as a little udder popped up and the old owner said don't expect too much udder until she kids. Well I think her "udder" was just fat as since she lost some weight the udder has gone too..


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Wait until 30 days post breeding to draw the blood.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

After 4 days of telling Mel she is fat, and cutting everyone's grain.....her udder has filled overnight and ligs are gone. Hmmm.....silly goat.....we'll see. This has been the ultimate game of doe code for sure!!!
I told her I was leaving for TSC....


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Ran another errand. We have one giant doeling so far


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Yay! :leap:


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

4.5 pounds. Guess she's not as big as I thought. She just looks giant next to the 3 pound twins from a few days ago lol


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

She's got a big moonspot on her face and a stripe down her back. <3


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Aww, super cute!
So that was all she had, a single??


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Yep, a single. Fatty! She's definitely going on a diet. Lol
She's had a single, twins, and trips...now a single again. She passed the placenta and baby is nursing well. I was gone about an hour and came home to a clean, up and walking baby.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Too cute!


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

At least she continued her all doe streak. All 7 kids she's had have been does. And her kid that we kept had twin does a few days ago


----------

